# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Moment dans une image

## azertyuio

Bonjour, 

d'aprs mes recherches un moment peut tre un descripteur des points d'intrt dans une image..
quand j'ai lu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moment_(mathematics) 
et 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_moment

je me suis confuse de la dfinition exacte d'un moment dans une image !!

est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'un moment peut tre tout simplement une moyenne des intensits du voisinage d'un point d'intrt?
ou bien je dois comprendre Zernike, Hu...

et s'il y a des cours sur les moments d'image je suis preneuse  ::):  

NB : niveau dbutant

----------


## ToTo13

Bonsoir,

les moments sont gnralement des descripteurs de forme, donc on les utilise pour obtenir des caractristiques globale d'une forme.
Toutefois, je sais qu'il existe certaines variantes permettant de les utiliser en niveaux de gris, mais je ne les ai jamais utilises. Donc dans ce cas, pour un point donn, on prend un voisinage et on calcule les moments dans ce voisinage et ils seront les descripteurs du point.

Les moments d'ordre 1 sont les coordonnes du barycentre, donc les moyennes des positions.

----------


## azertyuio

> Bonsoir,
> 
> les moments sont gnralement des descripteurs de forme, donc on les utilise pour obtenir des caractristiques globale d'une forme.
> Toutefois, je sais qu'il existe certaines variantes permettant de les utiliser en niveaux de gris, mais je ne les ai jamais utilises. Donc dans ce cas, pour un point donn, on prend un voisinage et on calcule les moments dans ce voisinage et ils seront les descripteurs du point.
> 
> Les moments d'ordre 1 sont les coordonnes du barycentre, donc les moyennes des positions.


merci ToTo13, 
alors je peux utiliser les moments d'ordre 1 comme moyenne de position. 
je peux aussi calculer la moyenne des intensit d'un voisinage a peut donner quelque chose non ? 

et pour les moments d'ordre autre que 1 a reprsente quoi ?

----------


## Kiwei

Salut,

je ne peux que te conseiller la lecture de ce billet qui parle justement des moments et de leurs reprsentations: http://www.mukimuki.fr/flashblog/200...magic-moments/

----------


## azertyuio

> Salut,
> 
> je ne peux que te conseiller la lecture de ce billet qui parle justement des moments et de leurs reprsentations: http://www.mukimuki.fr/flashblog/200...magic-moments/


merci Kiwei le lien a l'air super gnial je vais le lire  ::):

----------

